# Kescherpflicht in NRW



## rheinfischer70

Ich glaube, dieses Thema gabs schon mal.

Am letzten Samstag ist es wieder passiert. Ein Kollege war mit der Spinnrute am Rhein bei Duisburg unterwegs und wurde von einem Fischereiaufseher verwarnt, weil er keinen Kescher mit hatte. Er hat die Drohung bekommen, beim nächsten Mal ohne Kescher die Papiere entzogen zu bekommen.
Hinweis: Der Kollege beruft sich auf die Handlandung, die er perfekt beherrscht und hatte weder Gaff, LipGrip oder sonstiges dabei

Auf dem Rheinschein steht nichts von einer Kescherpflicht, im Landesfischereigesetz auch nicht. 
In unserer Vereinssatzung wird die Kescherpflicht beschrieben, aber das gilt für Vereinsgewässer und nicht für den Rhein. 

Hat der Fischereiaufseher richtig gehandelt? 

Wir sind ja laut Satzung verpflichtet, den Anweisungen der Fischereiaufseher Folge zu leisten.


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Auf dem Angelschein selbst kann es stehen. Grundsätzlich ist die Gewässerordnung die Bibel. Das Landesfischereigesetz ist ebenso ein Punkt wo so etwas stehen könnte. Oft steht genau drin was man dabei haben muss. Das schliesst andere Landehilfen dann aus.

Wenn nichts Dergleichen nachzulesen ist, würde ich höflich nachfragen wo das drin steht und mir seinen Namen notieren. Man kann sich ja freundlicherweise austauschen.

Bei uns in BRB gibt es keine Kescher oder Anlandehilfepflicht im Pool der DAV Gewässer.
Aufseher wissen das auch manchmal nicht. Eine Kopie der Gewäserordnung hat mir schon mal geholfen.


----------



## Raubwels

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Das lernt man doch in NRW schon bei der Prüfung.
Der waidgerechte Umgang mit dem Fisch.
Landen mit dem Kescher oder anderen hilfsmitteln, messen, betäuben, töten und dann Hakenentfernen.
Natürlich muss jeder Angler einen Kescher dabeihaben, ob er ihn benutzt ist seine Sache. Da hat der Aufseher recht.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

@Raubwels
mich würde die gesetzliche Grundlage interessieren - also wo das konkret geregelt ist oder woraus sich das ergibt - hast du da irgendeine Quelle?


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Sry das eine hat leider nichts mit dem anderen zu tun.
Waidgerecht hat nichts mit Gesetz/Verordnung zu tun.

Auch wenn ich dir etwas Recht geben möchte.


----------



## ayron

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Warten wir mal auf ronram.... der hat die Kescherpflicht schon oft durchdiskutiert.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Das lernt man doch in NRW schon bei der Prüfung.


Was man (speziell in NRW) bei Prüfungen lernt, sind oft feuchte Träume schützergeprägter Verbandler/Vereinler, das hat aber nicht immer was mit dem geltenden Recht in NRW zu tun bzw. steht dem teilweise entgegen.


----------



## Raubwels

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Uns wurde beigebracht das das Landewerkzeug den zu erwartenden Fisch anzupassen ist um ein sicheres und schonendes Landen zu gewährleisten.
Ich kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wo es steht.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## ayron

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Uns wurde beigebracht das das Landewerkzeug den zu erwartenden Fisch anzupassen ist um ein sicheres und schonendes Landen zu gewährleisten.
> Ich kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wo es steht.
> 
> MFG
> Raubwels



Grade Vorbereitungskurse sind gefüllt mit der Ideologie des Vortanzers und dem was im Zeitalter des Schwaz-Weißfehrnsehens festgeschrieben wurde.


----------



## Jamdoumo

...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

also - sollte ist nicht muss - Thema durch.
Wenn das NIRGENDS in Gesetz, Verordnung oder Bewirtschafterregeln als OFFIZIELLES, VERBINDLICHES MUSS festgelegt ist, gibt keinerlei Handhabe für Sanktionen..


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

In NRW existiert keine Kescherpflicht.
Deshalb kann man das auch nirgendwo nachlesen.

Wer wissen möchte, was am Wasser gilt, der schaue
- ins LFischG
- in die LFischVO
- auf den Erlaubnisschein

Was in der Fischerprüfungsordnung steht gilt für die Prüfung und für nichts anderes. Geltungsbereich...
Die Multiple-Choice-Fragen können allerhöchstens geltendes Recht abfragen, mehr nicht. Eine Rechtsverbindlichkeit resultiert nicht aus der Prüfungsordnung heraus.
Bsp:
Das Töten eines Fisches erfolgt durch Betäuben und Blutentzug, weil das die TierSchlV so will, nicht die Prüfungsordnung.

Da ich auch am NRW-Rhein unterwegs bin und von daher weiß, was im Erlaubnisschein steht, kann ich empfehlen dem FA zu raten sich mit solchen Aussagen zurück zu halten. Stinkt nach Nötigung. Und da hört der Spaß auf.

Oder mal bei der UFB anrufen und das melden... gerät der FA an den Falschen, wird es haarig.

Und beim nächsten Mal überprüfen, ob der FA überhaupt örtlich und sachlich zuständig ist.
Marke mit Nummer identisch zum Ausweis?
Ausweis gültig?
Kontrollbezirk?


Hier das Merkblatt für NRW:

http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downl...chereiaufseher Merkblatt.pdf

Und wer mag, schaut in die Verwaltungsvorschrift zur Durchführung des LFischG unter "zu § 54" und hinterfragt, ob der FA überhaupt für Überwachungsaufgaben geeignet ist.


----------



## jochen68

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Danke, aber der link ist tot


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Stimmt...habe den aus einem Post von mir aus dem Jahr 2015 kopiert. (Geht gerade nur übers Handy)

Der hier müsste aktuell sein.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...ggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNGTuNWfW8Mnwfwse3Achuh7YTVFeA


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Selbst aus § 4 LFischVO kann man keine Kescherpflicht (implizit) ableiten. Die gebotene Sorgfalt, bezieht sich nur auf das Zurücksetzen, nicht auf das Entnehmen.

...

Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist die gebotene Sorgfalt nirgendwo definiert.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Mal auf die Schnelle und ohne Gewähr, da für eine verbindliche Aussage noch mehr lesen müsste.

Wichtig ist zunächst einmal, ob es eine Gewässerordnung oder andere AGB des Fischereirechtsinhabers gibt, die eine Kescherpflicht vorsehen. Dies wären dann aber zivilrechtliche Regelungen. Hier ist mir schon nicht klar, ob der Fischereiaufseher öffentlich-rechtlich oder zivilrechtlich Aufsicht führte.

zivilrechtliche Regelung => zivilrechtliche Folgen
öffentlich rechtliche Regelung => Ordnungswidrigkeit oder Straftat

Öffentlich-rechtlich haben wir hier das LFischG NRW zu beachten. Das enthält aber keine Regelung dazu. In § 42 c u. f wird lediglich der Minister ermächtigt dies ggf. durch Rechtsverordnung zu regeln. Also schauen wir in die LFischVO NRW. Da findet sich aber auch keine Kescherpflicht.

Ferner ist das TierSchG zu beachten. Hier insbesondere §17 u. §18. In Betracht kommt eine quälerische Tiermisshandlung. In "VG Münster, Beschluss vom 30.01.2015 - 1 L 615/14" wurde die Anlandung ohne Unterfangkescher angesprochen. Es ging bei dem Urteil aber insbesondere um die Trophäenfotos. Die Gesamtprozedur soll quälerisch gewesen sein ohne das dies für den fehlenden Unterfangkescher alleine Gültigkeit haben muss. Für §17 fehlt mir beim Anlanden aber das "länger anhaltend". Daher kommt wohl nur §18 II in Betracht. 

Für eine Ordnungswidrigkeit müsste der Aufseher aber das tatsächliche Anlanden festgestellt haben. Hier ging es aber nicht um eine Leidzufügung, sondern um eine Präventivmaßnahme, nämlich das fehlende Bei-sich-führen. Eine öffentlich-rechtliche Verpflichtung für das Bei-sich-führen habe ich in NRW nicht gefunden. Eine solche Bestimmung gibt es aber z.B. in Bremen (BinnFischVO § 7). Möglicherweise auch noch in anderen Bundesländer. 

Noch eine Anmerkung: Ob die Handlandung wirklich schonender ist, ist umstritten. Im C&R-Land Canada ist sie nicht erlaubt! Insbesondere für den Kiemengriff bestehen Bedenken, da der Fisch gerade im Bereich der Kiemen auf Verletzungen aber auch auf bakterielle Infektionen sehr anfällig ist. In Canada gibt es wohl Studien darüber. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die c&r- Angler dazu übergehen würden, den gefangenen Fisch noch im Wasser abzuhaken, da dies ohne Zweifel die schonendste Methode sein dürfte, insbesondere, wenn kein Wiederhaken verwendet wir. Weit schonender, als jeder Setzkescher. Seit sportlich und beachtet den "Meta-Text" in meinen letzten Sätzen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

In der Prüfungsordnung für die Fischerprüfung gibt es Frage 

31. Welches Zubehör muss der Angler unbedingt beim Angeln bei sich haben?
a)Unterfangkescher, Zentimetermaß, Schlagholz, Messer, Hakenlöser
b)Ersatzrute, Regenzeug, Rutenhalter
c)Ersatzposen, Drahtsetzkescher, Ersatzrolle

Hier ist natürlich Antwort a) korrekt. Diese Prüfungsfrage dürfte aber die Angler nicht binden, weil der Normzweck der Prüfungsordung keine Einschränkung der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit (Art 2 GG) ist.


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Hier noch einmal der Link direkt.
http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher_Merkblatt.pdf

und die anderen ...

http://asv-telgte.de/der-verein/downloads-links/


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Selbst aus § 4 LFischVO kann man keine Kescherpflicht (implizit) ableiten. Die gebotene Sorgfalt, bezieht sich nur auf das Zurücksetzen, nicht auf das Entnehmen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist die gebotene Sorgfalt nirgendwo definiert.



Die Norm beschäftigt sich bestenfalls mit dem zurücksetzen, aber nicht mit dem Anlanden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal der Link direkt.
> http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher_Merkblatt.pdf
> 
> und die anderen ...
> 
> http://asv-telgte.de/der-verein/downloads-links/



Was soll da wo drinnen stehen. Ich wollte das jetzt nicht alles durcharbeiten.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Norm beschäftigt sich bestenfalls mit dem zurücksetzen, aber nicht mit dem Anlanden.


Und jetzt bitte eine Einschätzung, wie sich das mit der Androhung verhält dem Angler die Papiere wegzunehmen.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was soll da wo drinnen stehen. Ich wollte das jetzt nicht alles durcharbeiten.


Rechte und Pflichten des FA verständlich erklärt.
Was darf er, was darf er nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> In der Prüfungsordnung für die Fischerprüfung gibt es Frage
> 
> 31. Welches Zubehör muss der Angler unbedingt beim Angeln bei sich haben?
> a)Unterfangkescher, Zentimetermaß, Schlagholz, Messer, Hakenlöser
> b)Ersatzrute, Regenzeug, Rutenhalter
> c)Ersatzposen, Drahtsetzkescher, Ersatzrolle
> 
> Hier ist natürlich Antwort a) korrekt. Diese Prüfungsfrage dürfte aber die Angler nicht binden, weil der Normzweck der Prüfungsordung keine Einschränkung der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit (Art 2 GG) ist.



wie gesagt (danke fürs zitieren und recht geben):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was man (speziell in NRW) bei Prüfungen lernt, sind oft feuchte Träume schützergeprägter Verbandler/Vereinler, das hat aber nicht immer was mit dem geltenden Recht in NRW zu tun bzw. steht dem teilweise entgegen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Nachzulesen auf der HP der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft NRW.
> 
> Allerdings steht da "sollte" und nicht "muss".



Das ist dann die von mir angesprochen zivilrechtliche Geschichte. Zivilrechtliche Folgen kann z.B. Schadensersatz oder Ansprüche auf Unterlassen sein, aber auch der Umstand, dass einfach keine neuen Erlaubnisscheine an den "Deliquenten" herausgegeben werden oder was, man sonst so an Sanktionen vertraglich vereinbart hat.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Rechte und Pflichten des FA verständlich erklärt.
> Was darf er, was darf er nicht.



http://www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de/angelfischerei/fischereiaufsicht/


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was soll da wo drinnen stehen. Ich wollte das jetzt nicht alles durcharbeiten.



Das ist der korrigierte Link zu dem obigen Post, der nicht funktionierte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte eine Einschätzung, wie sich das mit der Androhung verhält dem Angler die Papiere wegzunehmen.



Sofern die Gewässerordnung keinen Kescherpflicht vorschreibt, halte ich das Vorgehen des FA für angreifbar. Wenn es eine gibt, müsste er nicht nur von der UFischBehörde bestellt sein, sondern auch die Vollmacht des Fischereirechtsinhabers haben, die Einhaltung der Vertragsbedingungen zu überprüfen. Hiervon würde ich aber vorsorglich mal ausgehen.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Angreifbar?
Ich halte das für ziemlich rechtswidrig...

Wenn du nicht (...), dann sind deine Papiere weg.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Angreifbar?
> Ich halte das für ziemlich rechtswidrig...
> 
> Wenn du nicht (...), dann sind deine Papiere weg.


 ... und die Folge ist, dass dies eben angreifbar ist.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Ja, stimmt, hast du geschrieben.


----------



## Michael.S

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Wie sieht es denn mit einem Kescherersatz aus , wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad fahre nehme ich einen Lip Grip mit , wegen dem Transport , ich habe auch nicht vor den zu benutzen , ich mache ebenfalls eine Handlandung , Kescher ist bei uns auch Pflicht , bisher hat mich bei Kontrollen auch noch keiner auf den Lip Grip angesprochen


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Wenn da steht Kescher, dann Kescher.  Möglicherweise könnte in der Gewässerordnung stehen, Kescher oder andere Landungshilfen. Sonst haste Pech wenn´s einer Verfolgt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Die Gewässerordnung ist eine allgemeine Geschäftsbedingung und regelt den Inhalt des geschlossenen Vertrages. Vorausgesetzt der FA handelt nicht nur für die untere Fischereibehörde sondern ist auch "Kontrolleure" bezüglich der Einhaltung von Vertragsbedingungen für die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft, dann kann er bei einem zivilrechtlichen Verstoß auch nur die zivilrechtlich vereinbarten Sanktionen verhängen. Nur, wenn er öffentlich-rechtlich handelt und man dir einen Verstoß gegen das LFischG oder das TierSchG vorwerfen kann, dann kann er öffentlich -rechtlich sanktionieren. Er kann aber nicht bei einem Verstoß gegen die Vertragsbedingungen öffentlich-rechtlich sanktionieren. Das muss man trennen. Der Ausweis als FA besagt nicht, dass er auch als Vertreter der Fischereigenossenschaft auftritt, es sei denn, dass steht da drauf oder es steht in den Geschäftsbedingungen.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Was ich dem nach § 54 LFischG amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufseher vorzuzeigen und zur Prüfung ggf. auszuhändigen habe, steht im LFischG.
Mehr bekommt er nicht.

Gehört zum Erlaubnisvertrag, dass er meine Sockenfarbe kontrollieren darf, überlege ich mir vorher, ob ich damit einverstanden bin oder nicht.

Aber hier geht es ja um den Rhein in  NRW.
Hier erwerbe ich ein (eingeschränktes) Fischereirecht von der RFG. Und die Vertragsbedingungen sind uns bekannt. Da gehe ich jedenfalls bei Kolja von aus. Gerade mal eine Autobahnabfahrt von mir entfernt, da hat man doch sicher eine Rheinkarte...da weiß man doch, dass die "Gewässerordnung" mehr als anglerfreundlich und minimalistisch gehalten ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Was ich dem nach § 54 LFischG amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufseher vorzuzeigen und zur Prüfung ggf. auszuhändigen habe, steht im LFischG.
> Mehr bekommt er nicht.
> 
> Gehört zum Erlaubnisvertrag, dass er meine Sockenfarbe kontrollieren darf, überlege ich mir vorher, ob ich damit einverstanden bin oder nicht.
> 
> Aber hier geht es ja um den Rhein in  NRW.
> Hier erwerbe ich ein (eingeschränktes) Fischereirecht von der RFG. Und die Vertragsbedingungen sind uns bekannt. Da gehe ich jedenfalls bei Kolja von aus. Gerade mal eine Autobahnabfahrt von mir entfernt, da hat man doch sicher eine Rheinkarte...da weiß man doch, dass die "Gewässerordnung" mehr als anglerfreundlich und minimalistisch gehalten ist.



Also ich könnte da jetzt nicht frei aus den Vertragsbedingungen zitieren.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Mein Fehler...ich gehe bei Kölner Rheinanglern komischerweise immer von hardcore Suchtanglern aus.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Ist zwar aus Bayern, aber zum Thema: 

http://fischereiverband-unterfranken.de/docs/Fischereiaufsicht am Gewaesser.pdf

Die Argumentation ist -zumindest für mich als juristischer Laie- schlüssig...


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ist zwar aus Bayern, aber zum Thema:
> 
> http://fischereiverband-unterfranken.de/docs/Fischereiaufsicht am Gewaesser.pdf
> 
> Die Argumentation ist -zumindest für mich als juristischer Laie- schlüssig...



Da steht überwiegend drinnen, was ich auch schon schrieb. Hinsichtlich des zivilrechtlichen Teils der Aussage von Herrn Ministerialrat habe ich allerdings zweifel. Ist halt ein Verwaltungsmensch. In Verträgen kann ich grundsätzlich alles regeln. Es besteht in Deutschland Vertragsfreiheit. Wenn sie die Vertragspartner darauf einigen, dass angeln nur in rot-weißen Ringelsocken erlaubt ist, dann ist das eben so. Das hat mit Einschränkung der Hegepflicht erst einmal nichts zu tun. Das ist alles rein privatrechtlich. - Wenn also in der Gewässerordnung steht, ein Fisch muss mit Unterfangkescher gelandet werden, dann muss man sich daran halten. Die Frage war aber, was passiert, wenn man sich nicht daran hält.

Hier war die Rede vom Entzug der Papiere. Stellt sich die Frage, was er damit meint. Den Fischereischein kann er nur behördlich entziehen. Er kann aber möglicher Weise den Rheinschein gemeint haben. Den darf er aber nur entziehen, wenn die vertraglich so vereinbart ist und er im nahmen der RFG handeln darf. Die Tatsache, das er FA ist berechtigt ihn nicht dazu. Als FA  darf er nur die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Bestimmungen überwachen.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Alleine schon die Verwendung des Begriffs "Totschläger", auch wenn nur in Anführungszeichen, ist verdammt unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## Welpi

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

@Kolja: Also wenn im Erlaubnisschein die Verwendung eines Keschers explizit vorgeschrieben ist kann Dir bei Nichtbeachtung die Erlaubniskarte rechtmässig entzogen werden? Wenn ich das dann richtig verstehe nicht durch den FA aber durch den Fischereiberechtigten, der durch den FA dann wohl informiert wird....seh ich das richtig?


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Welpi schrieb:


> @Kolja: Also wenn im Erlaubnisschein die Verwendung eines Keschers explizit vorgeschrieben ist kann Dir bei Nichtbeachtung die Erlaubniskarte rechtmässig entzogen werden.... ?



Nur wenn dies ebenfalls "vereinbart" ist, also in der Gewässerordnung steht. Wir bewegen uns bei dem Erlaubnisschein im Bereich des Zivilrechts. Da kann nur gefordert werden, was vorher vereinbart wurde. grundsätzlich wäre eine solche "Vertragsstrafe" aber denkbar. Die Vereinbarung einer Vertragsstrafe á la: "Bei Zuwiderhandlung ist die RFG berechtigt, den Fischereischein einzuziehen." hielte ich hingegen für unzulässig. Ebenso der Einzug des Fanggerätes. Dies ist - wenn ich recht erinnere - aber eine denkbare Sanktion aus dem LFischG, bei Verstößen gegen das selbige.

Also privatrechtlicher Vertragsverstoß => möglicherweise Vertragsstrafe, wenn vereinbart (hier darf nur ein Vertreter der RFG handeln)

Verstoß gegen das LFischG oder TierSchG = öffentlich- rechtlich und der FA kann ahnden. Was alles geht, ergibt sich aus dem Gesetz.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> (...)
> Ebenso der Einzug des Fanggerätes. Dies ist - wenn ich recht erinnere - aber eine denkbare Sanktion aus dem LFischG, bei Verstößen gegen das selbige.
> (...)



Ja...
Seite 6 des NRW Merkblatts verweist da aufs OWiG.
Edit: Und § 55 LFischG..


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Hallo Welpi,

bei uns im Verein stand früher auch die Keschermitnahmepflicht etc. im Erlaubnisschein. Dies ist seit ca. 8 - 10 Jahren nicht mehr der Fall, eben genau deswegen, dass wenn es nicht im Fischereigesetz oder der AVFiG steht dies auch von keinem Bewirtschafter verfügt werden kann.
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Versammlung mit ansschließender Diskussion darüber erinnern. Daher kontrollieren die Fischereiaufseher bei uns (im Verein) auch nicht, ob jemand einen Kescher dabei hat oder nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Welpi,
> 
> bei uns im Verein stand früher auch die Keschermitnahmepflicht etc. im Erlaubnisschein. Dies ist seit ca. 8 - 10 Jahren nicht mehr der Fall, eben genau deswegen, dass wenn es nicht im Fischereigesetz oder der AVFiG steht dies auch von keinem Bewirtschafter verfügt werden kann.
> Ich kann mich noch gut an die Versammlung mit ansschließender Diskussion darüber erinnern. Daher kontrollieren die Fischereiaufseher bei uns (im Verein) auch nicht, ob jemand einen Kescher dabei hat oder nicht.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Wieder so ein Fall, von fortgesetzter Ahnungslosigkeit im Vereinsrecht.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich mich so undeutlich ausdrücke. Natürlich könnt ihr in eurem Verein eine Kescherpflicht vereinbaren. Ihr könnt – wenn ihr Spass daran habt – dies sogar in die Satzung aufnehmen: „Alle Mitglieder verpflichten sich bei der Anlandung einen Setzkescher zu verwenden."

Das Antwortschreiben des Staatsministeriums bezog sich doch nur darauf, was FA im Rahmen ihrer öffentlich-rechtlichen Aufgaben dürfen. Die FA sind dabei selbstverständlich an das LFisch-Recht von Bayern gebunden, weil sie für *zivilrechtliche* Ansprüche schlicht und ergreifend *nicht zuständig *sind. 

Daneben gibt es mögliche zivilrechtliche Ansprüche. Diese resultieren aus Verträgen oder auch aus einer Vereinssatzung. Das eine hat mit dem anderen 0,00000 zu tun. Wie ich schon sagte. Ihr könnt in der Satzung auch schreiben, dass alle Mitglieder rot-weiße Ringelsocken anziehen müssen. Wer das dann nicht macht verstößt gegen die Vereinssatzung. Das ist einem FA aber völlig schnuppe. Deinen Vereinskameraden aber vielleicht nicht, weshalb sie ein Vereinsausschluss- Verfahren gegen dich anleiern. – Jetzt klar?


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Hallo Kolja,

warum so aufgebracht. Ich habe nur auf das von Welpi verlinkte Schreiben Bezug genommen und dass diese Betrachtungsweise bei uns schon seit Jahren bekannt ist. Ich glaube Dir ja, dass das bei euch anders gesehen wird. Aber dies ist eine offizielle Stellungnahme des zuständigen Fachministeriums, und da steht eben unter Punkt 4. dass eben der Bewirtschafter etc. das Mitführen von Keschern etc. nicht anordnen darf.
Und das gilt erst mal, Vereinsrecht hin, Vereinsrecht her.
Oder wie es bei uns so schön heißt: "der Ober sticht den Unter" (bezugnehmend aufs Schafkopfen, ist ein Kartenspiel) und der "Ober" ist halt das Fachministerium.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> warum so aufgebracht. Ich habe nur auf das von Welpi verlinkte Schreiben Bezug genommen und dass diese Betrachtungsweise bei uns schon seit Jahren bekannt ist. Ich glaube Dir ja, dass das bei euch anders gesehen wird. Aber dies ist eine offizielle Stellungnahme des zuständigen Fachministeriums, und da steht eben unter Punkt 4. dass eben der Bewirtschafter etc. das Mitführen von Keschern etc. nicht anordnen darf.
> Und das gilt erst mal, Vereinsrecht hin, Vereinsrecht her.
> Oder wie es bei uns so schön heißt: "der Ober sticht den Unter" (bezugnehmend aufs Schafkopfen, ist ein Kartenspiel) und der "Ober" ist halt das Fachministerium.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Das BGB ist bundesweit gültig. Es geht in dem Schreiben darum, ob der FA das Prüfen darf/muss, wenn der Fischereirechtsinhaber das anordnet. Ergebnis: Nein der Fischereirechtsinhaber darf so etwas nicht mit öffentlich-rechtlicher Wirkung anordnen. Vertraglich darf man alles vereinbaren, solange der Inhalt des Vertrages nicht sittenwidrig ist. Hier fragt eine untere Behörde bei einer höheren Behörde nach den Kompetenzen des FA. Das ist für das Zivilrecht ohne jegliche Bedeutung. Wenn der Ministerialrat hier tatsächlich meint, dass es vertraglich nicht erlaubt ist, so etwas zu vereinbaren, dann würde ich ihm raten das erste Semester in den Rechtswissenschaften noch einmal zu wiederholen. Dort sollte er dann bitte die Vorlesungen "BGB allgemeiner Teil" und "Schuldrecht allgemeiner Teil" belegen. 

Das schöne am BGB ist, dass es für alle Bundesländer gleich ist!


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das schöne am BGB ist, dass es für alle Bundesländer gleich ist!



Hallo,

das ist ja klar. Aber Fischereirecht ist eben Ländersache und wenn das zuständige Fachministerium vorgibt, dass der Bewirtschafter z.B. Kescher etc. nicht vorzuschreiben hat, dann ist das so. 
Im übrigen haben die auch jede Menge Juristen im Ministerium und so ein Schreiben geht ohne vorherige juristische Prüfung nicht raus. Möglicherweise ist die Ministerialrätin selbst eine Juristin.
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, warum gegen mich ein Vereinsausschlussverfahren angeleiert werden soll, wie Du in Deinem Beitrag  NR. 44 aufführst. Mit welcher Begründung?#c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Also für mich als TE-ersteller nehme ich mit, dass die Kescherpflicht in den Vereinsstatuten geregelt werden muss, damit ich vom Verein sanktioniert werden kann.
Keine Kescherregelung = keine Sanktionen

Wenn ein Fischereiaufseher mir deswegen die Erlaubniskarte wegnimmt - ich bin ja verpflichtet, ihm diese auszuhändigen- könnte ich diesen deswegen sogar verklagen.

Z.B. die Fahrtkosten zum Gewässer, entgangener Erholungswert, Aufwandspauschalen .....

Ich habe den Eindruck, viele Fischereiaufseher haben einen Nachmittagskurs bezüglich ihrer Rechte und Kompetenzen gemacht und halten sich dann für unfehlbar.


----------



## ayron

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Also für mich als TE-ersteller nehme ich mit, dass die Kescherpflicht in den Vereinsstatuten geregelt werden muss, damit ich vom Verein sanktioniert werden kann.
> Keine Kescherregelung = keine Sanktionen
> 
> Wenn ein Fischereiaufseher mir deswegen die Erlaubniskarte wegnimmt - ich bin ja verpflichtet, ihm diese auszuhändigen- könnte ich diesen deswegen sogar verklagen.
> 
> Z.B. die Fahrtkosten zum Gewässer, entgangener Erholungswert, Aufwandspauschalen .....
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, viele Fischereiaufseher haben einen Nachmittagskurs bezüglich ihrer Rechte und Kompetenzen gemacht und halten sich dann für unfehlbar.



Richtig, so wie ich es verstanden habe kann er dich nur dran kriegen, wenn du wegen mangelnder Landehilfe die Fische die Böschung hochschleifst oder sie von der Spundwand runter wirfst ect.

@Lajos1

ich glaube du hast immer noch nicht verstanden....


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Naja, am Rhein macht das halt nicht jeder.
Würdest du da als FA kontrollieren gehen? 
Ich nicht... jedenfalls nicht alleine, unbewaffnet oder ohne großen und gefährlichen Hund.

Da bleiben nicht mehr viele übrig.
So eine untere Fischereibehörde muss im Grunde den nehmen, den sie bekommen kann.

Das kann jemand sein, der einfach mal macht und es nicht besser weiß (obwohl er eine Unterweisung erhalten soll) oder es kann jemand sein, der noch ein wenig eigene Absichten mit dazu mischt.

Gibt ja genug Angler, die halten FA-Aussagen für in Stein gemeißelt.
Da sagst du als FA 5 Anglern was sie zu tun haben, die machen das und schon findest du das geil...

Mein Tipp:
Druck dir das LFischG und die LFischVO aus und lasse dir von einem Möchtegern-Besserwisser schön zeigen wo was steht, wenn er der Meinung ist, du hättest etwas zu tun oder zu lassen.
Das kommt gut an .

Und lass dir am Rhein nichts wegnehmen...wenn es sich so zuspitzt, solltest du die Polizei hinzuziehen.

Solange du nicht penetrant fischwilderst, verbotene Fangmittel verwendest oder sonst eine Gefahr herbeiführst, hat dir der NRW-FA sowieso nichts wegzunehmen.
Edit: Habe gerade mal in der Molitor-Ausgabe den § 54 nachgelesen..."nach § 43 Nr. 1 PolG darf die Polizei und damit über § 24 OBG auch der amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher eine Sache sicherstellen, um eine gegenwärtige Gefahr abzuwehren. Ein solcher Fall dürfte bei  fischereigesetzlichen Ordnungswidrigkeitn allenfalls im Rahmen des § 39 Abs. 1 LFG (Fischfang mit explodierenden, betäubenden oder giftigen Mitteln) und im Fall einer Straftat der Fischwilderei (§ 239 StGB) bei hartnäckigem Beharren des Fischers auf Fortsetzung seines Tuns in Betracht kommen." (Hans-Ludwig Molitor, Vorsitzender Richter am Landgericht a.D., das Fischereigesetz für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen - erläuternde Darstellung unter Berücksichtigung der Landesfischereiordnung vom 6. Juni 1993)


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



ayron schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast immer noch nicht verstanden....




Hallo,

ich weiss nur nicht, was es hier zum Nichtverstehen gibt.
Lassen wir mal das "Bayerische" ausser acht.
Wenn im Erlaubnisschein nichts von Kescherpflicht steht und im Fischereigesetz/Fischereiverordnung auch nicht, dann hat der Fischereiaufseher das auch nicht zu bemängeln.
Das wars.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Also für mich als TE-ersteller nehme ich mit, dass die Kescherpflicht in den Vereinsstatuten geregelt werden muss, damit ich vom Verein sanktioniert werden kann.
> Keine Kescherregelung = keine Sanktionen
> 
> Wenn ein Fischereiaufseher mir deswegen die Erlaubniskarte wegnimmt - ich bin ja verpflichtet, ihm diese auszuhändigen- könnte ich diesen deswegen sogar verklagen.
> 
> Z.B. die Fahrtkosten zum Gewässer, entgangener Erholungswert, Aufwandspauschalen .....
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, viele Fischereiaufseher haben einen Nachmittagskurs bezüglich ihrer Rechte und Kompetenzen gemacht und halten sich dann für unfehlbar.



Ich würde im Zweifel darauf bestehen, dass die Polizei dazu kommt.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Eigendlich überhaupt kein Problem einen Kescher mit zunehmen..
Dann hat man auch keinen Ärger.
Man geht ja auch nicht ohne Rute angeln....


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Kannst du am NRW-Rhein aber auch machen... [emoji14]


----------



## Kolja Kreder

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Kannst du am NRW-Rhein aber auch machen... [emoji14]



Wenn man ihn eh nicht benutzt, reicht ja ein Watkescher.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn eh nicht benutzt, reicht ja ein Watkescher.


Ich meinte eigentlich, dass man auch ohne Rute am Rhein angeln kann. 
So eine Handrolle.
Phirania meinte ja, dass man nicht ohne Angelrute angeln geht. 

...um Grundel zu fangen gar nicht mal so abwegig. Weniger Schlepperei


----------



## Mxxks

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich würde im Zweifel darauf bestehen, dass die Polizei dazu kommt.



Bei uns hier sollte man das lieber nicht tun. Den die Polizei bei uns glaubt eher dem FA als dem Angler.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Du hast ja das ausgedruckt Gesetz und die ausgedruckte Verordnung dabei.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn eh nicht benutzt, reicht ja ein Watkescher.



Du wirst lachen: Genau und einzig aus diesem Grund habe ich mir einen Watkescher gekauft. Wenn der Bewirtschafter es haben möchte, dass man einen Kescher mitführen muss, dann nehme ich bei Spinntouren immer diesen Watkescher mit. 


Ist eigentlich ein sehr schönes Modell, stabiler Alu-Rahmen - gummiertes Netz, Clip mit elastischem Seil dran. 

Mittlerweile hat er sogar eine sinnvolle Zweitverwendung gefunden, das Ding ist ideal um es angehenden Anglern, sprich kleinen Kindern beim Angelausflug, in die Hand zu drücken. Leicht und unzerstörbar. #6


----------



## Franky

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

 Is nur blöd, wenn Du dank Steilufer mit dem Ding nicht rankommst  :q


----------



## kaffeefreund

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Franky schrieb:


> Is nur blöd, wenn Du dank Steilufer mit dem Ding nicht rankommst  :q



Dann klappt aber definitiv auch keine Handlandung


----------



## Franky

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Dann klappt aber definitiv auch keine Handlandung



Eher Bauchlandung  Mit Wasserlandung   "... Schwänzchen in die Höh'" :q


----------



## knutwuchtig

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

ich käme gar nicht auf den gedanken ,Keinen ,mitzunehmen. die drillzeit verkürzt sich und ich brauch keine angst haben, das ich mir bei dem ganzen handlandungsrumgehampel den drilling sammt fisch an die pfote tacker


----------



## Franky

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich käme gar nicht auf den gedanken ,Keinen ,mitzunehmen. die drillzeit verkürzt sich und ich brauch keine angst haben, das ich mir bei dem ganzen handlandungsrumgehampel den drilling sammt fisch an die pfote tacker



Und wie löst Du dann bitteschön den Haken bei einem per Kescher  gelandetem zappelnden Fisch, ohne dieses Risiko einzugehen?
Egal wie man landet - der Fisch sollte schon ein wenig müde sein...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich käme gar nicht auf den gedanken ,Keinen ,mitzunehmen.


Das ist aber hier nicht die Frage. 

Sondern die Frage ist, wie der Aufseher dazu kommt, sowas zu behaupten, was nirgends in Gesetzen oder Ordnungen zu finden ist.

Und sowas geht eben nicht - auch nicht von selbst ernannten Hilfssheriffs und sich moralisch/ethisch überlegen dünkenden Gut- und Besseranglern. 
Auch für die gilt nämlich das Recht und die können Angler nicht nach eigenem Gusto angehen wie hier geschildert:


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Am letzten Samstag ist es wieder passiert. Ein Kollege war mit der Spinnrute am Rhein bei Duisburg unterwegs und wurde von einem Fischereiaufseher verwarnt, weil er keinen Kescher mit hatte. Er hat die Drohung bekommen, beim nächsten Mal ohne Kescher die Papiere entzogen zu bekommen.


----------



## Franky

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch für die gilt nämlich das Recht und die können Angler nicht nach eigenem Gusto angehen wie hier geschildert:
> Zitat von rheinfischer70  Beitrag anzeigen
> 
> Am letzten Samstag ist es wieder passiert. Ein Kollege war mit der Spinnrute am Rhein bei Duisburg unterwegs und wurde von einem Fischereiaufseher verwarnt, weil er keinen Kescher mit hatte. Er hat die Drohung bekommen, beim nächsten Mal ohne Kescher die Papiere entzogen zu bekommen.



Eben - geht vollkommen ganz und gar nich... Und bei diesen Aussagen, frage ich mich, warum erst beim nächsten Mal Papierentzug? Weil die wissen, dass das Bullshit ist und sie selbst einen drübergebraten bekommen?


----------



## knutwuchtig

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber hier nicht die Frage.
> 
> Sondern die Frage ist, wie der Aufseher dazu kommt, sowas zu behaupten, was nirgends in Gesetzen oder Ordnungen zu finden ist.
> 
> Und sowas geht eben nicht - auch nicht von selbst ernannten Hilfssheriffs und sich moralisch/ethisch überlegen dünkenden Gut- und Besseranglern.
> Auch für die gilt nämlich das Recht und die können Angler nicht nach eigenem Gusto angehen wie hier geschildert:




so ein selbst ernannter hilfssheriff ist ja schnell auf den pott gesetzt.                                                                                wenn man in der lage ist, hier zu posten, dürfte es auch eine kleinigkeit sein, entsprechende anlaufstelle für beschwerden zu googlen. vorausgesetzt, man hat sich vorab erkundigt, was man genau darf und was nicht. und auch das, kann man heutzutage meist am wasser per smartphone binnen minuten aus dem netz kitzeln .-grauzonen sind selten und als gewässerwart ist man eigentlich versucht ,in so einem fall einen konsens zu finden.ich kann mich aus meiner zeit als gewässerwart noch erinnern, das die befugnisse die mir übertragen wurden  genau und penibel aufgelistet waren.fein säuberlich im ausweis vermerkt! .-nur gültig in verbindung mit marke und perso !


leider schleicht so eine type auch bei uns am verbandsgewässer rum. immer eine kleine kläffende nervtötende fußhupe im schlepptau  ,aus selbstschutz natürlich ohne leine !!.ist man argumentativ  auf der rechtlich sicheren seite ,ist man auch gleichzeitig der suspekte besserwisser.

opfer für solche individuen gibt es reichlich, weil man sich halt erst mit den regeln vertraut macht, wenn der ärger da ist. #c was dann wiederum solche stachelbeerförster ordentlich bestätigt.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa.

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Mal eine Frage, steh im "Erlaubnischein" des Wasserpächters, das ein Kescher mit zu führen ist ??
Wenn ja musst du mindestens einen mitführen.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Nein...
Wurde hier aber auch mehrfach erwähnt.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

genau das ist ja der Knackpunkt ...


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

NRW Prüfungspflicht
Das notwendige Zubehör,  Landegerät,  Maß, Schlagholz, Messer, Hakenlöser 
Nachzulesen in der prüfungsverordnung des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen. 
Diese Verordnung ist Bestandteil des Fischereigesetzes.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Und was möchtest du damit sagen?
Hier wird nicht nach der Prüfung gefragt...


----------



## Franky

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Wäre für mich am Wasser irrelevant und ausschließlich zum Bestehen der Prüfung notwendig, da auch das Zusammenbauen von "waidgerechten" Kombos zur Prüfung gehört... Es ist aber noch nie vorgekommen, dass jemand wegen "nicht waidgerechtem Gerät" seine Papiere hat abgeben müssen (und nein - ich meine kein Dynamit oder andere "verbotene Gegenstände/schädigende Mittel!!!)

PS: diese Verodnung ist übrigens m. E. NICHT Bestandteil des Fischereigesetzes - sie existiert nur aufgrund der festgelegten "Prüfungspflicht". 
https://www.umwelt.nrw.de/natur-wald/jagd-und-fischerei/fischerei-und-aquakultur/fischereirecht/
Hier sind die aktuell gültigen Gesetze zur Fischerei in NRW.


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Der sinn einer Prüfung ist ja bestimmt bekannt


----------



## Franky

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Nochmal - es ist KEINE gesetzliche Bestimmung, nur weil es in einer Prüfungsverordnung steht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Denn sonst würde jeder, der mit einer anderen Rutenzusammenstellung als dort abgefragt am Gewässer anzutreffen ist, quasi mit einem Bein im Knast stehen! Auch diese "Reihenfolge" dort drin ist rechtlich irrelevant!!!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Der sinn einer Prüfung ist ja bestimmt bekannt



Der Unsinn - ist aber anderes, breit diskutiertes Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Das bringt nicht...wenn jemand das Nachlesen empfiehlt, der selbst nicht nachlesen kann (z.B. was hier in dem Thread ausführlich erläutert wurde), dann argumentiert man auf verlorenem Posten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Der Sinn bzw auch das im Kurs gelehrte,stehen hier aber 0 zur Debatte.

Das kollidiert nämlich in zig Punkten mit der legal(!)praktizierten Realität.

Maßgeblich für die Frage des TE, ist und bleiben Landesfischereigesetz/VO und die Gewässerordnung/Erlaubnisschein.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der Sinn bzw auch das im Kurs gelehrte,stehen hier aber 0 zur Debatte.
> 
> Das kollidiert nämlich in zig Punkten mit der legal(!)praktizierten Realität.
> 
> Maßgeblich für die Frage des TE, ist und bleiben Landesfischereigesetz/VO und die Gewässerordnung/Erlaubnisschein.


so isses, deswegen hab ich auf den anderen Thread verwiesen oben..


----------



## Gü.a.Pa.

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Zitat: Ruhrfischer PG
Maßgeblich für die Frage des TE, ist und bleiben Landesfischereigesetz/VO und die Gewässerordnung/Erlaubnisschein.

So ist es, steht nichts drin ist ein Kescher keine Pflicht !


----------



## Drillsucht69

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Gut es hier zu erfahren...
Ich habe auch immer mein Kescher mit aber nur im Autokofferraum...
Mich stört das ding auch nur immer wenn ich Strecke mache...
Habe nur Landungshilfe im Rucksack falls ich angemacht werde die ich nie nutze...


----------



## rheinfischer70

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Auch wenn der Kescher in Erlaubnisschein drin steht, was beim Rhein in NRW nicht der Fall ist, halte ich die Regelung für unsinnig.
Was ist dann, wenn jemand einen Aquariumkescher von 10*10cm oder sonst etwas ungeeignetes mithat?

Der Fisch muss waidgerecht angelandet werden, das müsste reichen und wird beim Passus: "Der Angler hat sich waidgerecht zu Verhalten" ausreichend berücksichtigt.

Das kann beim Raubfischangeln am Rhein, solange nicht von Spundwänden ohne Zugang zum Wasser geangelt, sehr gut die Handlandung.
Beim Karpfenangeln oder Angeln von Spundwänden ist die Handlandung natürlich ein Problem, aber ein waidgerechter Angler angelt dort auch nur mit einen geeigneten Kescher.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Du vermischst hier gesunden Menschen/Anglerverstand (für jeweils geeignete Landehilfe sorgen) mit juristischen Fragen.

Juristerei hat rein GAR NICHTS mit gesundem Menschen/Anglerverstand zu tun.

Da zählt  das geschriebene Gesetz/Verordnung etc...

Da steht Kescher nicht drin, also brauchste nicht.

Ist recht einfach.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Naja, an der Spundwand ohne Treppenzugang und Spundwandkescher hast du spätestens beim Zurücksetzen eines geschonten Fisches ein Problem mit der (vorgeschriebenen) gebotenen Sorgfalt.


----------



## ronram

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Ich hätte da etwas für alle, die von wem auch immer nach einer "Landehilfe" gefragt werden:
https://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-teleskopgaff

  
Damit dann ein wenig wild rumfuchteln und man wird garantiert nicht mehr belästigt. [emoji14]


----------



## Franky

*AW: Kescherpflicht in NRW*

Pffff... Viel zu ungenau!!!
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Angelausruestung/Basteln/Bauanleitung-fuer-eine-Heilbuttharpune.html
D I Y !!! :m


----------

